
Show HN: Gotcha, inmemory-cache in Go (Golang) with customizable algorithm - bxcodec
https://github.com/bxcodec/gotcha
======
bxcodec
Hi everyone,

I made this simple project library, as one of my learning journeys. I just
learn how LRU and LFU cache eviction policy works. So then I tried to
implement it in Golang.

I will look forward to any incoming issue, comment, suggestion, and even any
submitted PR. Currently, I'm trying to test it on the production server, so it
still on beta version.

